# cracked leopard egg



## turtlelady80 (Jul 7, 2012)

Today I found an egg in my leopard pen. I know which female laid. I knew the day was coming just wasn't sure when. Anyway, this is her first time laying and she just dropped it and I guess sat on it because the outer shell (not the second layer) was cracked. So the membrane is still concealed. So what I did was I put petrolium jelly on the break and stuck the egg in moist vermiculite inside a plastic container (the lid on with NO air holes) and into the incubator it went @ 86 degrees 80% humidity. Hope all works out! Any suggestions on if I did this right and/or do you recommend something else?? This is my first egg that I have ever tried to save that was cracked open. Like I said the second layer of egg is still intact so it is sealed. Lid with holes? Or no holes? Help me out if this has ever happened to you!!


----------



## Juhan78 (Jul 10, 2012)

Lid with holes or at least you must open de lid at last once a week for "change" the air.
Good luck!!


----------



## turtlelady80 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ok thank you! Will do


----------



## krb1093 (Jul 10, 2012)

I've read that scotch tape can be used if need be ( only on the crack) and then Carefully remove it when its starting to hatch. I've also read that super glue works. I myself would think maybe the chemicals would be bad, but they say it drys so quickly that it won't hurt the egg. Again only from what I've read.


----------



## Neal (Jul 10, 2012)

New Skin works well for those types of cracks. I would be curious if the egg ends up being fertile. Usually this time of year, our females will drop an egg on top of the surface every few weeks, but they don't end up being fertile.


----------



## turtlelady80 (Jul 10, 2012)

I've read that super glue is non toxic so it is a good method. This was a big crack so I had to come up with something else. This is the first egg she has dropped and hasn't dropped any others yet. So it might not even be fertile and it's more oblong than round but we will see. It's a waiting game...A very long waiting game


----------



## Juhan78 (Jul 12, 2012)

Candle wax is usefull for broken eggs in birds and I know two Spanish breeders who use it in turtles


----------



## turtlelady80 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for the picture Juhan78. That looks like it would actually work pretty well. Awesome.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 12, 2012)

Juhan78 said:


> Lid with holes or at least you must open de lid at last once a week for "change" the air.
> Good luck!!



Hi Juan:

Won't you take a few moments to start a new thread in the "introductions" section and tell us a bit about yourself?


----------

